# New RX-9 - Baby Aston Clone



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Now this looks like it might be quite pretty. Would be interesting if they give it a real engine (instead of a wankel).

http://www.autospies.com/news/Is-this-t ... ton-24803/


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I like the backend, its does look good.

I love the word wankel. :lol:


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Wont happen or will look nothing like that.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> I like the backend, its does look good.


Agree. But from the pic and the words I'm not so sure about the front end. The ends are mismatched.



Toshiba said:


> I love the word wankel. :lol:


Why? All the parts of a Wankel engine go round and round, rather than reciprocating. :roll:


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I like the backend, its does look good.


Nothing like a good rear in my book...but looking at the spec

"4 cyl. 2.0 liter engine
161 HP"

Not too hot is a phrase I would suggest.....


----------



## Lawman (Nov 18, 2007)

I believe that this was called the Kabura at some point maybe in the concept stage.

I was pretty tempted, then decided not to wait and order a TT instead.

Think it looks quite smart though.

http://www.kaburaforums.com/


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

There are interesting details on the car, but overall looks a little too fussy.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> I like the backend, its does look good.
> 
> I love the word wankel. :lol:


i like Wayne King


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

A bit of a cut & shut looks wise. Has potential but good chance the production car will be a watered down version of the concept (as per usual for most Japanese cars). You know it'll get an underpowered drivetrain like a 1.6 to please the green tree huggers.

The RX8 single biggest failing is the Wankel engine which is so gutless and drinks lots of engine oil (my mate got rid of his after 5 months) and horrendous fuel consumption which is even worse than a TT 3.2.

The only Japanese car which I would consider at the moment is the GTR.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

It's ironic when you consider the action of a piston engine that it's the rotary that's named Wankel

:wink:


----------



## tamerdagli (Jan 1, 2008)

back is very sexy and rich looking...it must be a twin turbo or else shame for that beauty...


----------

